# Some pics from 2014 Snow Plowing with my Grizzly



## MaintainzSvcs. (Nov 18, 2013)

This year was my first year trying my hand at snow plowing. I've been in the lawn biz for 20 years but never ventured into plowing until a few of my larger commercial customers started requiring snow removal in their contracts. It was a pretty successful venture. At least it kept me busy. Just got the Grizzly out for the first time since March and I'm getting it ready for the upcoming season. Also going to try to put a plow on my Scag Turf Tiger.


----------



## MaintainzSvcs. (Nov 18, 2013)

A few more pics.


----------

